# Pepsi cans, the medium of a New Generation



## ArmyGeo (Sep 9, 2010)

I've always loved beer can art, so one day I decided I would try to make one. I decided to make an Archangel, well simply b/c they're bad-ass.


----------



## artist4life (Sep 10, 2010)

that is a beautifal way to recycle i love it


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm not familiar with beer can art (though I do know how to empty them ). That is really neat. So you cut shapes out of the cans and lace them together? How are the pieces of the body attached to each other?


----------



## ArmyGeo (Sep 9, 2010)

PencilMeIn said:


> I'm not familiar with beer can art (though I do know how to empty them ). That is really neat. So you cut shapes out of the cans and lace them together? How are the pieces of the body attached to each other?


The body is literally one single cut out that I bent into the shape you see...


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Oooooohhh...now I'm even more impressed!


----------



## Mike (Sep 7, 2010)

As much as I like R2D2, this is easily the most creative, beautiful thing I've seen done with a can. Nice work, ArmyGeo!

How long did it take and how many times did you cut yourself in the process? You were able to make it from a single can?



ArmyGeo said:


> Pepsi cans, the medium of a New Generation


Haha, nice!


----------



## ArmyGeo (Sep 9, 2010)

Mike said:


> As much as I like R2D2, this is easily the most creative, beautiful thing I've seen done with a can. Nice work, ArmyGeo!
> 
> How long did it take and how many times did you cut yourself in the process? You were able to make it from a single can?
> 
> Haha, nice!


It took about 6 hours, and I didn't cut myself once. The trick is cutting the top and bottom off, then making a single cut from top to bottom on the side of the can. At this point, you flatten out the cut can, then you take wide masking tape and cover the surface and sides. This is where the stenciling begins of the individual pieces. From there you pierce the holes for the wings and use wire to put them together... It took 2 cans


----------



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

That is really cool! My old science teacher, way back in high school, had a couple of planes made out of pop cans hanging in the room. I always thought they were pretty cool. I am to afraid to try it myself as I tend to get hurt just looking at things sometimes!


----------



## Wingedrat (Nov 3, 2010)

I like it. You should make a pepsi angel and a coke devil .


----------



## maisa (Mar 11, 2011)

really nice

i love it

do another shapes let us see ur imagenation


----------



## AngelPancake (May 18, 2011)

That is very creative and quite dangerous to pull that off and still make something so artistic amazing work!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

That is incredibly cool. I love it. I could never do that though. I am so clumsy I would kill myself. ;-D


----------

